# Holiday to USA



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi All

My husband and I are looking to do a trip to The US next year.

We are thinking around June/ July.

Any recommendations on best time of year and locations??

So far I am looking at
LA, Vegas, Portland, Seattle, San Fran & New York.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Chicago!


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

And then Minnesota!

Ok, you've never heard of it...but largest shopping mall in the country and 12,000 lakes. One of them being the largest in the world (assuming you don't count seas).


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, it is kind of like us planning a trip to Australia - we are going this August and have only two weeks. We will be concentrating on Sydney and the GBR area and maybe one more stop. How much time will you have? It makes a huge difference if you have a limited time or an extensive amount of time. I will also pm you for suggestions on Sydney!


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

San Francisco is an absolutely AMAZING trip. There is so much to do and see that you won't have a moment of boredom. Plus you can book tours and go on the outskirts of the city to see other attractions (we booked 2 private tours and went through Napa and Sonoma Valleys for a day and the Muir Woods, Route 1 and the city...they were a little expensive but WELL worth the $ in order to have a knowledgable tour guide taking us everywhere!). The only downside to the entire trip is that I missed Bear terribly for the first 4 days and I was miserable.....until I realized how amazing the city is and I ended up taking it all in 
Best trip ever! :usa2:


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Janet and Archie - do the bridge climb in Sydney! It's an unforgettable experience of a lifetime in a gorgeous city.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Hehe I have heard of Minnesota actually so ill add that to my list of places to see.  
A lot of our tv shows are American so you tend to know of American places as as we do places in Australia.

We are looking at 4 - 5 depending on a dog sitter and annual leave.

Yay that your coming to see our beautiful country and my lovely city. Two weeks is brief but is doable if your restricting your locations. Happy to provide some tips for some things to do and good places to stay in Sydney if you haven't already organised accommodation. It'll still be chilly in August however up north (GBr) will be comfortable weather I'm sure.

At least your dollar is stronger than ours ATM which should help!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

BearsMom said:


> San Francisco is an absolutely AMAZING trip. There is so much to do and see that you won't have a moment of boredom. Plus you can book tours and go on the outskirts of the city to see other attractions (we booked 2 private tours and went through Napa and Sonoma Valleys for a day and the Muir Woods, Route 1 and the city...they were a little expensive but WELL worth the $ in order to have a knowledgable tour guide taking us everywhere!). The only downside to the entire trip is that I missed Bear terribly for the first 4 days and I was miserable.....until I realized how amazing the city is and I ended up taking it all in
> Best trip ever! :usa2:


Thanks for the tips. I know we will miss the little guy too. We def want to get a decent trip away though before having kids (human kind lol)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

I would recommend the bridge climb too. I have done it and its as you said, a great experience. If you don't do that at least go up on centre point tower as you will be amazed at the beautiful harbour and how much blue water surrounds the city.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

St. Louis is a beautiful place with the Mississippi River and the Gateway Arch!(Hehe, everyone is recommending where they live so they can visit them)LOL


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

we are about 5 hrs north of SF and go there several times a year to visit friends, and there are STILL things we haven't had a chance to do!! 

I wouldn't really reccomend the LA area unless you really like amusement parks, graffiti and HEAT lol ... although San Diego is gorgeous and lots of fun things to do!!

Maybe you guys could land in SF stay there a week or so, travel down the CA coast to San Diego stay a few more days then fly to New York?? I've never been to New York, it's on our 'to do' list, someday!


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

I also recommend skipping LA unless the Hollywood stuff really interests you. San Diego is generally better if you want to do Southern California. If you want to stay overnight in Sonoma County, Healdsburg is a really cute town not far from San Francisco. Lots of wineries have tasting rooms near the plaza so you can drink all you want, get an amazing dinner, and walk back to your room. If you have a rental car there, it's also fun to drive up and down Dry Creek road or around the Russian River area with a picnic.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I guess it depends on whether you are into city stuff of beautiful scenery/nature. This country is SO full of natural wonders that I sure wouldn't be spending all my time in the cities. For instance, sure, spend a few hours touring Seattle and going to the fish market, but the head to Mount Rainier, the Cascades or the Olympic Penninsula (all three if you can spend a week and a half. I'd skip the Mall of America in Minnesota and head north to the lakes region... Incredible! I'm with everyone else...skip LA and do either San Diego (don't miss Balboa Park and the SD Zoo, one of the best in the world) or San Francisco (visit Muir Woods and some of the many wineries). I HATE Las Vegas and summer temps are often an oven-like 110-117F. But instead visit the Grand Canyon, Bryce Canyon and Zion... All very different, and a good cross section of thesouth west US. 

I also am not a fan of NYC. Upstate NY is nice, but New England in the summer is nicer, with beaches, scenic rocky coastlines and zillions of lakes, ponds and streams. East of the Connecticut river the White Mountains a craggier and more dramatic, while west of the Connecticut river, a glacier rounded the tops of the mountains and deposited extremely fertile soil, making for incredibly green, rolling "old" mountains throught the Berkshires and up into Vermont's Green Mountains. Boston is a smaller city than NYC, but very rich culturally, and a pretty "walking" city. From the waterfront, you can take a Whale Watch out to George's bank. (Almost guaranteed sightings all summer) ...and if you feel you HAVE to do NYC, it's only about 5 hours away by car, and less by train.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Weather in the Pacific Northwest (Seattle/Portland) can be a bit iffy in June. I absolutely love the last half of September here. Of course, I think the Pacific Northwest is absolutely the best!


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

My Australian relatives tend to visit us during September/October time frame. There are some advantages to it as its not vacation time for Americans so tourist attractions tend to be quieter. Also the weather in many parts of the US is wonderful that time of year. If you visit Northern California September/October is the best time in my opinion.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

June and July is Michigan is gorgeous!!! Lake Michigan, Mackinac Island, Greenfield Village, Grand Traverse area, Meijer Gardens here in Grand Rapids. Let us know where you decide to go!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

The NC mountains (Appalachians) are beautiful in June and offer wonderful hiking. Asheville is a fun little city to explore. Opportunities to experience regional music and art abound! I think determining where to this country if one only had 2 weeks would be incredibly difficult because there is sooooo much to see! Let us know what you decide.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Boston! All the way! So historic, very walkable and family friendly, plus awesome food. Nothing beats the scenic Charles River!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the tips. It's very much appreciated

The tips will give me a lot to go off as we start planning the trip in more detail.

That's a great point about avoiding the summer holidays. I did not think of that. What is May like?

We are fans of cities generally but are also really active so like the idea of lots of the places mentioned. I'll have to get out the map and make some notes on all the spots mentioned to start planning?

I think we will start and finish in LA a couple of reasons for that as DH has family there that we will see and it's the best flying point for to and from Sydney.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm a portland girl but was raised the first part in Seattle. My dad had a sail boat so my favorite thing to do is go to Friday Harbor in the San Juan Islands . Next stop Victoria and visit the butchart gardens in Victoria. Two days and one night is enough for Victoria IMO.| 
. Seattle has ferries that can take you thru the islands. Later July is usually nice weather. Stop off in San Francisco on the way back home or San diego. You can always stop in Portland and go to the oregon coast. Cannon beach is a nice beach town. Or my favorite is a smaller beach called neskowin. The coast is best in september.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Suzi said:


> I'm a portland girl but was raised the first part in Seattle. My dad had a sail boat so my favorite thing to do is go to Friday Harbor in the San Juan Islands . Next stop Victoria and visit the butchart gardens in Victoria. Two days and one night is enough for Victoria IMO.|
> . Seattle has ferries that can take you thru the islands. Later July is usually nice weather. Stop off in San Francisco on the way back home or San diego. You can always stop in Portland and go to the oregon coast. Cannon beach is a nice beach town. Or my favorite is a smaller beach called neskowin. The coast is best in september.


Thanks for the helpful advice. I am starting to do a bit more research with all the tips provided. Can't wait!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

